
Apple's annual profits fall for first time in 15 years as iPhone sales decline - bracewel
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/25/apple-profits-sales-decline-2016-iphone-7
======
user5994461
> Company has [only] sold 45.5m iPhones in current quarter, down 5% from last
> year

Perpetual unlimited growth is not possible. How surprising?

------
Mao_Zedang
Phones are a commodity

